# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  I Kryqëzuar Nga Të Krishterë

## marcus1

*     I Kryqëzuar Nga të Krishterë*




*Prolog *  

Ju falënderoj që erdhët për të më takuar këtu në teatër, në rrethana kaq të jozakonshme.

Dyert e teatrit do ti gjejmë të hapura, por si për çudi, pjesa më e madhe e aktorëve nuk janë këtu këtë natë. Do jenë vetëm dy aktorë në skenë dhe vetëm dy nga ne në sallë. Ftesa jonë është e veçantë në këtë shfaqje.

Ja ku janë karriget tona. Siç mund ta shihni ne përbëjmë të gjithë publikun. 

Ja dhe skena. Sa e pazakontë vendosja e saj; nuk ka asnjë dekor. Një aktor qëndron pranë qendrës së skenës, por drita bie në mënyrë të tillë që pavarësisht se nga cila qoshe e shohim ne atë, nuk jemi në gjendje të shohim qartë fytyrën e tij.

Ah, ndodhet edhe një aktor tjetër. Kam përshtypjen se dikush ndjen fort se ti dhe unë duam të jemi atje dhe se është shumë e rëndësishme të dëgjojmë se çfarë do thuhet atje. 

Një skenë e tillë do bënte dikë të qëndronte për reflektim, apo jo?

Ah, dritat po dobësohen, aktori i parë po bëhet gati ti drejtohet të dytit.




*Pjesa e Parë*


*     1*

Mirëserdhe, hyr të lutem. Po prisja me padurim ardhjen tënde.

_Faleminderit._

Ulu të lutem në karrige.

_Kam ardhur për arsye se .....se....... Unë jam  një nga ata të Krishterë që janë trajtuar keqas nga besimtarë të tjerë. Ka qenë shumë e vështirë për mua të përballoj këtë gjendje dhe akoma më e vështirë ta marr veten plotësisht. Jam këtu sepse kam nevojë për ndihmë me shpresën se mund të më drejtojë në një shërim të plotë._

Diçka dërrmuese, apo jo? Ndoshta, një nga tronditjet më të mëdha që një i Krishterë do pësojë, është të zbulojë se miqtë e Krishterë mund të jenë të pashpirt. Megjithatë, megjithëse duket se kjo është një fakt, nuk është shumë e njohur dhe as nuk pranohet lehtë.

Zbulimi se të Krishterët mund të jenë mizorë ndaj të Krishterëve të tjerë ka shkatërruar pjesën frymore të jetës së shumë besimtarëve. Shumë pak gjëra, akoma edhe humbja e një personi të dashur, mund të prekë jetën e dikujt kaq thellë dhe me kaq dhimbje. Dëmtimi është shpesh i paimagjinueshëm. Unë guxoj të them se një sulm i lig i bërë nga një besimtar tek një tjetër mund të lëndojë të Krishterët kaq shumë sa të mos e marrin veten plotësisht kurrë.

Megjithatë, një shërim i plotë është i mundshëm.

Ke bërë mirë që ke ardhur. Le të kemi besim se ti do jesh një nga ata që do e marrin veten plotësisht. Madje, më shumë se kaq.

_A ka pasur  të tjerë që janë trajtuar kaq rëndë?_

Pyetje e mirë. Po, të trajtuar keq, abuzuar ndaj tyrekaq rëndë sa që mund të krahasohet me një kryqëzim. Disa herë madje ka qene kryqëzim publik.

Të tillë kanë qenë Gjon Huss, Latimer, Tyndale, Wycliff, Gjoni i Pragës....ah, lista është shumë e gjatë.

Por lista është më e gjatë në ditët tona; duket se ngjarje të tilla janë të shumta në kohën tënde. Megjithatë modeli ka qenë i qëndrueshëm, duke filluar që nga kushëriri i Jezusit.

Kam vënë re se në të gjitha këto kryqëzime secili ndjen se shumë pak të tjerë janë trajtuar kaq keq.

----------


## marcus1

*2*



_A ju ka ndodhur juve kjo gjë?_

Më lër ti përgjigjem pyetjes tënde pasi të kemi mbaruar bashkë. Le të vazhdojmë më mirë të kërkojmë çështjen e dërrmimit që një i Krishterë kalon si rezultat i një trajtimi të tmerrshëm nga një besimtar tjetër.

Siç e thashë, të kryqëzohesh nga miq të Krishterë është një nga dhimbjet më të thella që një fëmijë i Perëndisë do njohë ndonjëherë. Mund të prekë kaq thellë ty saqë mund të shënojë fundin e jetës tënde si i Krishterë. Nuk ka asnjë limit efekti që një kryqëzim mund të ketë mbi jetën tënde. Ai mund të lërë ty të çalë për të gjithë jetën tënde, duke të ndjekur ty fuqia e tij shkatërruese gjatë gjithë jetës deri në varr. Nga ana tjetër, ai kryq mund të prekë ty pozitivishtkaq pozitivisht sa që kur të rishfaqesh do të jesh një person krejtësisht tjetër. Kam vënë re se një kryqëzim midis punëtorëve mund të shkatërrojë jo vetëm personin, por edhe punën e tij, në mënyrë të plotë. Shumë shërbëtorë të Perëndisë kanë parë reputacionin e tyre të shkatërruar, duke e ndjekur atë gjatë gjithë jetës së tyre, jo vetëm duke ndryshuar jetën e tyre, por edhe duke kufizuar punën e tyre. Fatkeqësisht për disa, kryqi shkatërron gjithçka. Sigurisht që një rrënojë e tillë nuk kufizohet vetëm ndërmjet punëtorëve të Perëndisë pasi kjo mund të jetë hisja e çdo besimtari.

Një gjë mund të thuhet me siguri: Sido që të jetë rezultati në fund, i mirë apo i keq, shkatërrimi është i tmerrshëm. Asnjeri nuk ka qenë në mënyrë të mjaftueshme i përgatitur për provën e rëndë të kryqëzimit.

Por çështja kryesore që ti duhet të përballohesh ka të bëjë me shërimin, apo jo? Çështja e rimëkëmbjes tënde të plotë nga një lëndim i thellë, shumë i thellë.

Çuditërisht nuk është kryqëzimi aktual që shkakton shkatërrimin më të madh. Janë pasojat e kryqëzimit që të rrënojnë akoma më shumë. Mbaji mënd fjalët e mia, për të gjithë ata që janë kryqëzuar, ka pasur pasoja!

Ti tani ndodhesh në këto pasoja. Ku do shkosh ti pra, për shërimin e nevojshëm? Ku do hidhet hapi i parë?

Përgjigja që do marrësh do jetë me të vërtetë e veçantë.

----------


## Matrix

I dashur vella

Te falenderoj qe po sjell te perkthyer kete liber. Une e kam lexuar ne anglisht para pak  kohe dhe eshte me te vertete shume i fuqishem.


Te pershendes...

----------


## marcus1

*3*


Cili është hapi yt i parë drejt shërimit? Është që ti të merresh me atë person që është përgjegjës për kryqëzimin tënd? A e di emrin e këtij personi? (Apo ishte një grup njerëzish?) Lëre më një anë emrin e tij. Fajtori ndodhet diku tjetër.

Lëre atë që duket qartë. Vendose kryqëzimin tënd në botën e gjërave të padukshme, në botët e gjërave që nuk shihen. Vetëm atje do mundesh të gjesh personin që qëllimisht të ka bërë ty të kryqëzohesh. Të jesh i sigurt se ai person nuk është i kësaj bote. Vetëm në botën frymore do gjesh atë që të ka bërë të keqen. Personi që shkaktoi shkatërrimin që ra mbi ty dhe kujtimet e paharrueshme të veprave të lemerishme që tani të gjëmojnë ty, e filloi të gjithë këtë gjë në atë botën tjetër. Ti do ta zbulosh kryqëzuesin tënd jashtë emrave të njerëzve tokësorë. 

Gjeje atë. Është pikërisht atje që ti duhet të shkosh në mënyrë që të shërohesh nga këto plagë të pashërueshme.

Cili është ky armiku yt? Kush është ai që ka dashur kaq shumë të sjellë këtë shkatërrim në jetën tënde? Ai është i tmerrshëm. Sa i tmerrshëm? Të gjithë të Krishterëve që janë kryqëzuar, u ka ardhur kjo e keqe nga ky person. Të gjithë! Nga ai dhe nga askush tjetër.

A mund ta zbulosh këtë fajtor? Jo kur ti ndodhesh në këto dhimbje që ti po kalon. Akoma dhe më i zgjuari i të gjithë të Krishterëve e ka të vështirë të njohë atë që me të vërtetë i ka shkaktuar një kryq të pamëshirshëm.

Një gjë është e sigurt, arkitekti i këtij kryqëzimi nuk është ai që menjëherë ju vjen në mendje. 

Unë të them se është dikush që ti mund ti flasësh për këtë mister. Ai shumë shpejt mund të tregojë ty kush është ai që fshihet pas kryqëzimit tënd.

Sigurisht që ti di se kujt ti drejtohesh.

Pyet Atë që u kryqëzua. Ai e di shumë mirë.

----------


## marcus1

Si thoni ju, cili është ai person që kryqëzon të Krishterët?

----------


## Matrix

I dashur vella,

Po bej nje padrejtesi te vogel. Padrejtesia ime eshte ne faktin se une e kam lexuar kete liber me pare, por megjithate nuk po me durohet qe te jap mendimin tim.

Autori thote:

Vetem Ai qe u kryqezua mund te te thote se Kush eshte Kryqezuesi!

Le ta degjojme Ate duke folur me Ate qe kishte ne dore te kryqezonte ose te mos kryqezonte:

"Ati Im, po te duash largoje kete kupe prej Meje, por jo si dua Une, por si do Ti..."

"Perendia Im, perse me braktise..."

"O At, ne duart e Tua, e le frymen Time..."

Kush ishte Kryqezuesi i vertete?
Kush ishte Ai qe kishte ne dore te kryqezonte, apo te shpetonte prej kryqit?

ATI!

Askush tjeter!
Vetem ATI!

Keto jane fjale tronditese, por I Kryqezuari na e thote kete!


Kryqezuesi yne eshte Ati!
Duhet te deshperohemi, apo te gezohemi?

Davidi pranoi me mire tre dite murtaje (ne duart e Zotit te tij) se sa tre vjet roberi ne duart e njerezve!
Le ta imitojme.

Kryqezuesi yne nuk jane njerezit!
Ky eshte lajmi trondites, por dhe madheshtor njekohesisht!

----------


## marcus1

Amen vëlla! Ashtu është, personi i vetëm që na kryqëzon neve është Ai që kryqëzoi Zotin tonë. Ky person, ashtu si do ta shohim edhe më poshtë është Ati ynë qiellor. Mëndja njerëzore nuk mund ta perceptojë dot këtë gjë. Fetarët, të Premten e madhe vajtojnë për vdekjen e Krishtit. Ata madje akuzojnë rëndë ata persona që e kryqëzuan Krishitn. Por fetarët nuk mund të kuptojnë dot se kjo vdekje mizore erdhi nga një Atë plot dashuri.

----------


## marcus1

*4*



Eja, qëndro në vendet qiellore, pranë Zotit tënd dhe shih kryqëzimin tënd nga këndvështrimi i Tij. Ndërsa je aty, ti do kuptosh se është vetëm një person që kryqëzon dhe vetëm një person që është kryqëzuar.

Vetëm një? 

Po, vetëm një. Kur ti kryqëzohesh  nga duart e njerëzve, në realitet ti nuk ke bërë gjë tjetër veçse ke hyrë në kryqëzimin e Tij.

Shqyrto rrethanat që e drejtuan Atë tek kryqëzimi. Kush e shkaktoi kryqin e Tij, kryqëzimin e Tij? Kush është ai që komplotoi Golgotën e Tij? Është pikërisht i njëjti person që komplotoi edhe tëndin. Faktikisht ky person dëshironte që ti të hyje në vuajtjet e Zotit tënd. Në ditët e fundit nuk ke bërë asgjë veç se ke marrë pjesë në eksperiencën e Tij të neveritshme. Mbi të gjitha, tibesimtarije në Të.

Kush pra, synonte që I Kryqëzuari të kryqëzohej? (Edhe ti ashtu si Ai?) Cili është ai që bëri që Jezusi të shkojë para gjygjit? Kush ujdisi dëshmitë e rreme? Kush zgjodhi njerëzit që do fshikullonin kurrizin e Tij dhe të mbushej me gjak? Kush zgjodhi ata që do i gozhdonin duart? Kush bëri që atje të kishte kaq shumë dhimbje dhe kaq shumë poshtëri?

Përgjigja? I njëjti person që bëri që ti të kalosh nga rrethana të ngjashme!

Një fuqi e panjohur bëri që druri i caktuar të pritet, të bëhet kryq, të ngrihet dhe Zoti të kryqëzohet.

Kush të kryqëzoi ty? I njëjti person që kryqëzoi Zotin tënd. Pyete Atë se kush planifikoi kryqëzimin e Tij.

A e dëgjon Përgjigjen e Tij?

Kush më kryqëzoi?

Kush planifikoi kryqëzimin tim?

Ati im.

Ishte Ati im. 

Fjalë të rënda për tu dëgjuar. Dhe as nuk është lehtë të pajtohesh me një absurditet të tillë.

Megjithatë Ati dëshiroi që Biri i Tij të kryqëzohet. Dhe ty gjithashtu. Plani dhe ekzekutimi i këtij plani, ishin të Tijat. Ai gjithashtu mori masat që kryqëzimi yt të bëhet nga duart e të Krishterëve ashtu siç ishte populli i Zotit që e kryqëzoi Atë. Një dhimbje e dyfishtë!

Pajtohu me këtë fakt, se Ati ytdhe Ati i Zotit tënddëshiroi që ti të kryqëzohesh. Të pranosh këtë fakt të tmerrshëm por të patundur, është hapi yt i parë drejt shërimit. Bëje këtë hap dhe shërimi fillon. Nëse nuk e bën këtë hap asgjë tjetër nuk do të ndihmojë që ti të shërohesh plotësisht. Shërimi yt është i lidhur fort me kthimin tënd tek Zoti dhe pranimin se kjo tragjedi e tmerrshme ka ardhur nga vetë dora e Tij. Hidhërim, po. E paperceptueshme, po. Por ti duhet ta rrokësh fort këtë fakt. Është shumë e rëndësishme për ty.

Nëse ti refuzon?

Dëgjoi me kujdes fjalët e mia. Të refuzosh të pranosh se kryqëzimi yt ka ardhur plotësisht nga duart e Perëndisë do të thotë se ti nuk je kryqëzuar, ti thjeshtë je keqtrajtuar. Vetëm kur ti të pranosh se ai erdhi nga Perëndia....vetëm atëherë kemi të bëjmë me një kryqëzim të vërtetë. Kryqëzimi i një të Krishteri vjen vetëm nga dora e Perëndisë.

----------


## marcus1

*5*



Kryqëzimi i vërtetë midis besimtarëve ka vetëm një autor. Ai shkruan skenarin për gjithçka. 

Cila është pjesa e Tij në një kryqëzim? Në kryqëzimin tënd? Ai planifikon akoma edhe detajin më të vogël.

Ai, jo vetëm që shkruan skenarin, por Ai, dhe vetëm Ai zgjedh ata që do marrin pjesë në këtë skenar. Ai koreografon çdo detaj, në çdo skenë. Ai është në krye të çdo ndriçimi. Ai zgjedh skenën. Ai zgjedh aktorët e vegjël, figurantët dhe gjërat e tjera ekstra. Ai zgjedh akoma edhe spektatorët, ata që do shohin kryqëzimin tënd.

Ai zgjodhi ata që bënë dëshmi të rreme kundër teje; ata që do shpërndanin thashethemet gjithandej; ata që do flisnin pas shpine. Ai zgjodhi ata që në fund të thirrën në gjyq. Ai caktoi fjalët e ashpra që të tjerët ti përplasën në fytyrë. Ai ja dha rolin atyre që përdorën këto fjalë të ashpra ndaj teje. Ai e dinte se çdo fjalë e tyre do të dërrmonte ty dhe do tingëllonte në veshët e tua për vite me radhë. 

Ato fjalë akoma djegin si zjarr në shpirtin tënd, apo jo? Akoma edhe tani ato ushtojnë në dhomat e memories tënde.

Ati yt gjithashtu caktoi edhe rezultatet e kryqëzimit tënd. Proçesin e kryqëzimit tënd e drejtoi Ai duke zgjedhur akoma edhe ata që godisnin gozhdët në kyçet e tua dhe ngulnin shigjetën në brinjët e tua. Ai e dinte se zemra jote do thyhej dhe sa shumë mundime do vuante shpirti yt. 

Duke filluar nga ata që luajnë rolin kryesor në kryqëzimin tënd deri tek kalimtarët dhe figurantët, Zoti është shkaktari kryesor, Ai është autori i shkrimit, Ai është regjisori dhe Ai është drejtuesi i te gjitha ngjarjeve.

Çdo kryqëzim përmban disa karakteristika që janë të përbashkëta në të gjithë kryqëzimet. Mospranim. Dhimbje. Padrejtësi. Thashetheme. Insinuatë. Më shumë dhimbje. Keqkuptime. Poshtërime. Përçmime. Humbje reputacioni. Humbje miqsh. Shpesh ndodh edhe çkishërim. Humbje e të gjitha gjërave.

Në të gjitha këto pra, mëso këtë gjë, ishte vullneti i Atit tënd që ti të shijosh të gjitha këto gjëra!!

Mbi të gjitha, Perëndia dhe Ati i Zotit Jezu Krisht qëllimisht, me paramendim, të studiuar mirë, zgjodhi atë që do kryqëzohej! Ai zgjodhi personat që do merrnin pjesë në këtë kryqëzim, fjalët që do thuheshin nga këta, po, të gjitha këto gjëra i zgjodhi Ai. Dhe në fund, Ai zgjodhi viktimën.

Nga e gjithë turma, Ai të zgjodhi ty!

Ty, që të dërrmohesh kaq brutalisht, me kaq ligësi, pazemërsisht, publikisht, poshtërsisht. Ty, që të bëhesh spektakël përpara njerëzve dhe engjëjve.
Ka vetëm një konkluzion që ti si besimtar mund të nxjerrësh nga kjo gjendje: që ti të jesh i nderuar.

Tashmë, a mund të gjesh një mënyrë për të mos lënë të shpëtojë një nder kaq i madh!?

----------


## marcus1

*6*


_Një nder? Ky është një nder?_  

Kjo gjë është e pamundur apo jo? Një mendim i tillë vjen në kundërshtim me të gjithë logjikën njerëzore, apo nuk është kështu? 

_Por ju nuk e keni idenë se çfarë më është thënë mua, çfarë kanë thënë për mua dhe çfarë më kanë bërë. Ka qenë shumë e keqe. Çnjerëzore.nuk mund të shprehet me fjalë. Padrejtësi. Padrejtësi e pabesueshme. Perëndia nuk mund të ketë shkaktuar një goditje kaq të pazemër si ky që kam pësuar unë. Është e mundur një gjë e tillë?_

Po, është e mundur. Në fakt Ai e ka bërë të paktën një herë këtë gjë më parë!

Qëndro dhe mendo se dikur ka ndodhur një kryqëzim shumë më i padrejtë se i yti. Dhe në atë kryqëzim ishte Ati që kishte planifikuar çdo moment të tij. Ai madje e kishe planifikuar atë që para themelimit të botës. Nuk është tjetër veçse kryqëzimi i Birit të Tij të vetëm.

Në fund të fundit, një mendim I tillë nuk është dhe kaq I pakonceptueshëm, apo jo? Ai lëvizi qiell dhe tokë që të sigurohej se kjo ngjarje e tmerrshme të ndodhte ashtu siç e kishte planifikuar.

Konsidero këtë fakt të thjeshtë; ti duhet ta shohësh kryqëzimin tënd nga një këndvështrim I ri që të jep një pamje më të plotë të tij. Kryqëzimi yt përmban më shumë qëllim se sa kuptoje në fillim; a nuk është e vërtetë? Ndoshta përmban më shumë mirësi se sa ti mund të imagjinosh në këto momente.

Por, duhet ti nënshtrohesh autorit të kryqëzimit tënd! 

A mund ta shohësh Zotin tënd si shkaktarin kryesor të kryqëzimit tënd? Nëse po, paqja nuk ndodhet larg. Vështro kryqëzimin tënd. Ky kryqëzim nuk është aspak i yti, ai është i Zotit tënd. Agonia dhe vdekja e Tij ndodhi në një plan shumë më të lartë sesa mund të shohë syri njerëzor në atë ditë të zezë, apo në këdo ditë tjetër të historisë.

Ajo që të ka ndodhur ty ka për qëllim një fillim madhështor të transformimit në jetën tënde. Rrethanat që lindën këtë tragjedi ishin pikërisht ajo që ti kishe nevojë. Kjo ngjarje ferri të solli pikërisht aty ku Zoti yt dëshiron që ti të ndodhesh.

Ishte një akt dashurie. Pranoje këtë fakt; pasi ta kesh pranuar ajo ditë nuk do jetë më një ditë e keqe për ty, nuk do jetë më një ëndërr e tmerrshme, kujtesa e së cilës nuk do të të lërë kurrë të përparosh.

Le të jetë kjo lutja jote: Një akt sovran, o Perëndia im po zbrazet nga burimi i mëshirës tënde. 

_Shkatërrimi, një akt dashurie? Një demonstrim mëshire?_  

Po! Vështroje....dhe përqafoje atë!

Siç e kam thënë, është një nder të zgjidhesh nga Zoti yt për t'u kryqëzuar, por vetëm nëse ti e merr këtë nder nga dora e Tij.

_Zot, rrethanat që më drejtuan tek kryqëzimi, ishin të tuat. Ato nuk erdhën nga njeriu, ashtu si unë mendoja në fillim. Atë, e pranoj gjithçka që ti ke lejuar. Gjithçka.....si të ardhura prej teje._

----------


## marcus1

*7*

_Po pse mua? Përse diçka kaq ekstreme sa kryqëzimi? Çfarë e mire ndodhet në të? Përse kryqëzimi im? Përse mua, nga të gjithë njerëzit; dhe pse nga duart e të Krishterëve?_

Përgjigja gjëndet në qëllimin e çdo kryqëzimi. Kryqëzimi ka vetëm një qëllim: të shkatërrojë! Kryqi shkatërron në mënyën më shkatërruese që është e mundur. Një kryqëzim nuk është asgjë më pak se një shkatërrim i plotë, një shkatërrim kaq i madh saqë vetëm Perëndia mund të jetë autori i tij.

Dëshmitë e rreme kundër teje, vendimi i gjygjit, gozhdat, ngulja e shtizës, të gjitha këto kanë një qëllim të vetëm - shkatërrimin tënd.

Dikujt që ka kaluar përmes një furrnalte të tillë, nuk është nevoja t'i thuash se  ajo e shtyn shpirtin në skajin e harresës frymore.

Por ka dy lloj shkatërrimesh. Vetëm njeri të drejton lart. Tjetri është shkatërrimi i plotë. Nga ajo ditë, jeta jote e Krishterë nuk përparon më. Shkatërrimi bëhet akoma më i ndërlikuar nëse ti sjell në mënd kujtesën e tmerrshme të asaj ngjarjeje, nëse ti rijeton lëndimin dhe zemërimin. Kjo është një mënyrë që një kryqëzim shkatërron një të Krishter. Dëshiron të jetosh një situatë të tillë?

Në një botë tjetër, përmes syve të tjerë dhe me një set plotësisht të ndryshëm virtytesh, dikush sheh një anë tjetër të shkatërrimit.

Perëndia dëshiron të shkatërrojë përgjithmonë disa elemente të makiazhit tënd. Kjo ka një qëllim të mirë! Është për ty pra që të shohësh këto ngjarje në një nivel shumë më të lartë.

Natyra e një kryqëzimi është shkatërruese. Ky është çelësi që të kuptosh kryqëzimin tënd. Në këtë zbulim ti gjithashtu mund të gjesh shërim.....dhe rimëkëmbje. Ti mbase mund të kapësh një koncept tjetër të jetuarit. Por ki kujdes, nëse zgjedh pamjen më sipërfaqësore të natyrës shkatërruese të kryqit, atëhere akrepat e orës nuk do lëvizin kurrë.

----------


## marcus1

*8*

A nuk i ke thënë një herë Zotit tënd se doje të bëheshe i Tiji?

A nuk i ke thënë se ti pranon të lejosh në jetën tënde çfarëdo që Ai të dojë...se Ai mund të bëjë çfarë të dojë në mënyrë që të sjellë në jetën tënde transformim? A të kujtohet momenti që ti i kërkove Atij që t'i përshtatesh imazhit të Tij? Ki parasysh se: Transformimi varet nga fakti se nëse ti do bëhesh një sakrificë e gjallë.

Rruga tjetër që ngelet është vetëmbrojtja.

Vullneti i Tij në jetën tënde pothuajse gjithmonë përfshin një orë të paharrueshme të një shkatërrimi total të vërtetë!

Shkatërrimin tënd. Vdekjen tënde.

Por mos harro, vdekja jote vjen në një mënyrë të ngjashme me vdekjen e Tij. Dhe ajo çfarë Ai përjetoi në kryq ishte shkatërrim. Ishte një shkatërrim hyjnor, një shkatërrim që sjell realizimin e qëllimit hyjnor.

Mos e harro kurrë, Zoti u shkatërrua! Publikisht. Brutalisht.

_Oh, por Ai u ngrit nga të vdekurit!_

E vërtetë. Konsidero tani nënkuptimin e këtij fakti...ashtu si ai mund të ketë lidhje me ty.

Aspektet negative të qënjes tënde do goditeshin shumë fort nga një kryqëzim, apo jo? Ji i sigurt, pjesa e errët e natyrës sënde reagon shumë ashpër ndaj kryqëzimit. Ana e errët e një personi nuk dëshiron të kryqëzohet. Ajo madje nuk dëshiron as edhe të kritikohet. Ana jonë e errët kurrë nuk dëshiron të ndeshet, në asnjë nivel. Kur ti po kryqëzohesh, ana jote e errët ngrihet me tërbim të madh dhe në mënyrë të qartë. Ajo bëhet mjaft e dukshme dhe plotësisht e ekspozuar!

Personi yt i vërtetë zbulohet krejtësisht gjatë proçesit të një kryqëzimi.

Vetëm një kryqëzim, një kryqëzim i padrejtë, mund të bëjë të mundur këtë lloj zbulimi.

A mund ta shohësh pra, dorën e Tij në të gjithë këtë proçes?

Nëse duhet që errësira të sillet në dritë, motivet e fshehta të ekspozohen, dobësitë të gjinden, atëherë me siguri ato dalin në dritë vetëm në agoninë e të qënit i kryqëzuar.

Nuk ka gjë që të ekspozojë më shumë dobësitë e një të Krishteri se sa reagimi i tij ndaj kryqëzimit nga të Krishterë të tjerë. Kur ti kryqëzohesh, vjen në dritë pothuajse çdo gjë rreth personit tënd.

Fatkeqësisht, disa nuk pranojnë të shkojnë në kryq, por resistojnë me kokëfortësi. Fakt ky që na sjell në një pyetje të rëndësishme.

Si u solle ti kur u kryqëzove nga të Krishterë të tjerë?

----------


## Matrix

Te falenderoj vella per vazhdimin e perkthimit. Mendoj se perkthimet nga autore te cilet kane shijuar kryqin, flasin shume me mire se sa diskutimet boshe.

Ato qe autori sjell ne kete liber dhe ne libra te tjere(Si "Rrefim per tre mbreter", "I burgosuri ne qeline tre", etj) jane nje inkurajim shume i madh per ata te krishtere qe kane perjetuar thyerje. 

Ajo qe ne duhet te kujtojme eshte se ne tashme jemi kryqezuar objektivisht perpara krijimit ne Krishtin dhe kryqezimet tona ne kete realitet, jane menyra se si ky kryqezim i ndodhur ne boten frymore, fillon dhe behet subjektiv, i prekshem dhe i dukshem.

Dhe nje here faleminderit

----------


## marcus1

> Ajo qe ne duhet te kujtojme eshte se ne tashme jemi kryqezuar objektivisht perpara krijimit ne Krishtin dhe kryqezimet tona ne kete realitet, jane menyra se si ky kryqezim i ndodhur ne boten frymore, fillon dhe behet subjektiv, i prekshem dhe i dukshem.


Amen vëlla! Ky është realiteti frymor. Ky është Hiri i Tij. Tashmë ne nuk kemi nevojë për sakrifica dhe vepra për t'u shfajësuar përpara Tij. Ne jemi shfajësuar një herë dhe përgjithmonë me gjakun e Tij që derdhi në Kryq. 

Por ne duhet të jemi të mbushur me vepra të mira, ato vepra që Ai ka pregatitur për ne, në mënyrë që ne të ecim në to. Por këto vepra nuk janë tonat, janë të Atij që banon në ne. Këto vepra, të cilat janë produkt i Jetës, që të dalin jashtë, që të çlirohen jashtë, duhet që më parë të thyhet mishi ynë, dhe ky mish thyhet vetëm nëpërmjet kryqëzimit të tij. Vetëm kur ky mish të gozhdohet dhe të vdesë në kryq, Jeta që banon në ne do dalë me bollëk. Deri atëhere është shumë e ngjashme që të kemi imitim dashurie, imitim përulësie, imitim Jete, por që nuk janë gjë veçse vepra të vdekura. 

Dhe Perëndia ynë do që ne të çlirohemi nga këto lloj imitimesh ashtu siç Ai do që të çlirohemi edhe nga mëkatet tona. Por lajmi i mirë është se e gjithë kjo vepër që Ai kërkon të bëjë në ne, nuk është për të na shfajësuar dhe drejtësuar para Perëndisë, pasi këtë shfajësim dhe drejtësim e kemi marrë një herë dhe përgjithmonë, por kjo vepër që Ai kërkon të bëjë në jetët tona është që Ai të manifestohet, të madhështohet, të lavdërohet. Këtë vepër Ai kërkon ta bëjë tek ne, në mënyrë që njerëzit të shohin se Ai është i Gjallë dhe i Vërtetë.

----------


## Seminarist

Po a i pergjigjet ky artikull disa pyetjeve qe kane te bejne me mentalitetin tipik qe perdorin protestantet kunder doktrines kishtare se shpetimi eshte nje proces?

Evangjeliste, si Liveini, thone se Shpetimi u krye ne Kryq nje here e pergjithmone. Nga ky fakt i vertete, keta nxjerrin konkluzionin e gabuar se te krishteret e marrin nje here e pergjithmone kete shpetim diten kur ata pranojne Krishtin me zemer, edhe se ky shpetim nuk humbet me, se te krishteret jane te shenjte-ruar.


Per keta, koncepte kishtare se te krishteret jane te shpetuarit qe ecin ne nje proces shpetimi te perditshem qe perfundon me vdekjen fizike, nuk ka kuptim.

Pra, per keta, koncepti kishtar se kryqezimi i te krishterit ne Krishtin ne pagezim, nuk perfundon aty, por se eshte nje kryqezim qe  (duhet te) ndodh cdo dite, ne nje proces qe con ne shenjteri te plote (edhe pse jane te shenjteruar qe ne pagezim), nuk ekziston, sic vihet re nga debatet e fundit, sepse shpetimi, rrjedhimisht kryqezimi, shenjterimi jane bere nje here e mire diten e shpetimit, kur i krishteri ka pranuar Krishtin.



Mirepo ky mentalitet i ketyre evangjelisteve bie per ironi te tyren ne kontradikte me vete kete shkrim me siper!

Nqs Ati i ka kryqezuar nje here e mire te krishteret diten qe ata pranuan Krishtin, i ka shpetuar e shenjteruar ata, atehere pse i dergoka prape te tilla kryqe, madje me ane te vete krishtereve? Pse i duhet nje te shpetuari,  nje here e mire, thyerja? Mos valle ka ende dicka ne te e cila duhet shenjteruar, apo persorur ne shenjteri? Nqs po, a nuk do te thote kjo se persosja ne shenjteri eshte nje proces qe fillon qe nga dita pranimit te Krishtit (pagezimit)?
Por nqs eshte nje proces, a nuk ekziston rreziku se procesi eshte nje pergjegjesi qe nenkupton qendrim ne te, ndryshe ekziston edhe rreziku i mosplotesimit te tij?




Pa fjale, ne dolem tek doktrina kishtare se shpetimi eshte nje proces, ne te cilin i krishteri ka pjesen e vete te pergjegjesise te te qendruarit ne te. Kjo presupozon nje jete reale me fruta frymore, qe jane veprat etij, per te cilat Zoti do ta gjykoje Diten e Gjykimit.









Tjeter, kam nje verejtje per Liveinin, kur thote se _Fetarët, të Premten e madhe vajtojnë për vdekjen e Krishtit. Ata madje akuzojnë rëndë ata persona që e kryqëzuan Krishitn. Por fetarët nuk mund të kuptojnë dot se kjo vdekje mizore erdhi nga një Atë plot dashuri._



Ky eshte nje keqkuptim. Ne radhe te pare Pali thote qarte 1 Kor 2:8 _ të cilën asnjë nga pushtetarët e kësaj kohe nuk e ka njohur; sepse, po ta kishin njohur, nuk do të kishin kryqëzuar Zotin e lavdisë._




Ky varg e te tjera, tregojne qarte se Kryqezimi, edhe pse u perdor nga Ati per Lavdi te Tij, nuk do te thote se ne ate akt nuk u perfshi, persa i perket njerezve edhe djallit, xhelozia, smira, arroganca, pabesia, fatkeqsia.


Ne kete aspekt Kisha e vajton Krishtin sepse kryqezimi tregon se sa poshte ka rene raca njerezore, sa qe Krijuesin e vete e perbuz. Ajo sheh ne kryqezimin e Krishtit jo vetem fajin kolektiv te ndokujt, por edhe faktin se jane pikerisht mekatet personale pjese e kesaj tragjedie qe e bejne Zotin e Lavdise te trajtohet si i percmuar.

Po ky nuk eshte Vajtim i nje te humburi, por vetem tregon se pas Tre ditesh, Fitorja do te vije vetem prej Atij qe u kryqezua, duke e bere edhe me te madhe Harene.


Krishti vete pati ankth nga vdekja e kryqezimi, e kjo nuk do te thote se Ai se dinte se Cili po e lejonte te shkonte ne Kryqezim.

----------


## Matrix

Ajo qe eshte e rendesishme te theksohet eshte se parimi qe i con njerezit drejt shpetimit eshte i njejte me parimin qe i con drejt thyerjeve.

Zoti eshte ai qe pergatit skenarin dhe njeriu eshte ai qe beson.

Keshtu kur pranuam Krishtin, ne perdorem besimin, besimin ne Vepren e Zotit.
Perseri tani qe perjetojme thyerjet, duhet te perdorim besimin, besim ne Vepren e Zotit.

Udhetimi yne ne jeten e krishtere persa kohe jemi ne bote, eshte i ngjashem me udhetimin e Izraelit ne shkretetire.
Izraeli shpetoi nga Faraoni, por pas kesaj shume njerez e humben besimin dhe kujtuan se do hynin ne Token e Premtuar me forcat e veta dhe arriten deri aty sa u tremben dhe ishin gati te ktheheshin prapa.
Por, ata harruan se Ai Zot qe i cliroi nga roberia Egjiptiane eshte po aq i fuqishem sa t'i coje shendoshe e mire ne Token e Premtuar.

Ky eshte dhe tundimi qe kane te krishteret. Ata pasi ja dorezojne veten Krishtit, fillojne te fokusohen ne veten e tyre per te ruajtur shpetimin, apo per ta bere kete shpetim me te plote, dhe keshtu fillojne dhe lekunden (me te drejte, sepse shohin se sa te deshtuar dhe te rene jane ne mish). Po keshtu fillojne t'i shohin sprovat dhe veshtiresite si ndeshkime dhe jo si thyerje te mishit te tyre, dhe keshtu nuk arrijne dot ta shohin doren e Atit qe thyen mishin, por vetem gjykimin e Zotit qe denon me vdekje. 
(Sepse ata e shohin kryqezimin jo ne planin frymor, por ne planin e mishit. 
Ne mish, Kryqi eshte vdekje, ne Fryme eshte Thyerje e Mishit.)

Po keshtu shume te krishtere shohin djallin qe i sulmon, dhe nuk arrijne dot te shohin se dhe vete djalli eshte nje vegel e perkryer ne duart e Atit per te thyer mishin.

----------


## marcus1

*9*


Kishte në sjelljen tënde zemërimim, mëri, sulm? Cili ishte pra qëndrimi yt? Kishe faj? I analizove veprimet e të tjerëve, duke shqyrtuar akoma edhe veprimet dhe motivet e tyre më të vogla? Me një fjalë, doli ana jote e errët në sipërfaqe? Përgjigja jote mund të hedhë dritë përsëri në qëllimin e Perëndisë për të të lejuar ty që të kalosh nga këto ujëra.

Si u solle pra ti? 

Nuk është nevoja të përgjigjesh nëse përgjigja jote është turpëruese, dhe mund të jetë e tillë. Por ti mund të ngushëllohesh duke ditur se shumica e besimtarëve nuk ja çojnë mirë ndërsa kryqëzohen. Cili është qëndrimi i tyre i zakonshëm? Ata mbajnë mëri, kundërshtojnë, mbrohen, sulmojnë, logjikojnë. Ata flasin shumë! Ata përvetësojnë. Shumica ushqejnë një inat dhe mbajnë të ndezur një zjarr të kujtimeve të tmerrshme. (Në përgjithësi, të Krishterët nuk janë shumë të Krishterë kur ata kryqëzohen.)

Ke pasur ti reagime të tilla nga ana jote? Nëse po, ki parasysh këtë gjë: Perëndia mund të dëshirojë të të çojë ty përtej këtyre reagimeve.

Pyetja pra që të bëra është me të vërtetë e rëndësishme, apo jo? Cili ka qenë qëndrimi yt? Çfarëdo lloj reagimesh që do kesh pasur në një kryqëzim, shqyrtoi ato.

Gjej ngushëllim në këtë gjë: Në të gjithë historinë e Krishterë është vështirë që të ketë pasur ndonjë besimtar që të ketë përballuar kryqëzimin në mënyrë madhështore.  

Ndoshta nuk ka pasur as një njeri që të ketë përballuar kryqëzimin në mënyrë perfekte. Pak veta e kanë përballuar atë në mënyrë të shkëlqëyer, por akoma edhe në këto raste shumica e këtyre besimtarëve kanë qenë kryqëzuar nga duart e njerëzve të botës, jo nga të Krishterë. Të trajtohesh në mënyrë brutale nga vëllezërit e tu të Krishterë do të thotë të vihesh në një pozicion shumë më të vështirë për t'u përballuar.

Kryqëzimi, i marrë në nivelin më të lartë, është në kundërshtim me çdo gjë që i përket natyrës njerëzore. Duke i parë ngjarjet ashtu si sytë e Perëndisë i shohin ato, çdo besimtar duhet të bëjë një hap përtej çdo arsyeje dhe sigurisht përtej çdo logjike njerëzore.

Kjo do të thotë se ti duhet të bësh një hap përtej opinionit tënd se si është Zoti. Bëje këtë hap pra, tani, në një botë që ka një sistem vlerash i cili është në luftë me sistemin tënd.

Ti e do Perëndinë kur ai të lë ty të kesh një shtëpi të mirë, një makinë të mirë dhe rrethana të mira, apo jo? Po kur Ai të lë ty të shesësh shtëpinë tënde dhe të blesh një të re? Po kur ti merr një bursë studimi apo gjen një punë? Por cili është qëndrimi yt kundrejt Atij kur i njëjti Zot jep miratimin e Tij për gozhdat që shqyejnë mishin tënd, ngulen në këmbët e tua dhe thërrmojnë shpirtin tënd? E do akoma Atë? Aq shumë?

Lëre këtë mundësi në zemrën tënde, që Zoti yt mund të dojë të sistemojë jetën tënde në një mënyrë të tillë që ti të mësosh....mësosh.... ta duash Atë pamvarësisht nga rrethanat që Ai lejon në jetën tënde.

Ka edhe një pyetje tjetër që qëndron përtej "Cili ishte qëndrimi im gjatë kryqëzimit?". Pyetja e dytë që duhet të marrësh parasysh është, "Dua të vazhdoj me sjelljen time aktuale kundrejt kësaj që po më ndodh? Do jetë ky qëndrimi im tani e mbrapa?"

Duhet të dish se shumë të Krishterë zgjedhin që të mos shërohen plotësisht. Në fakt disa të Krishterë preferojnë të qëndrojnë të lënduar....përgjithmonë. Ti ke vetëm dy zgjedhje, shërim të plotë, ose qëndrimin tënd aktual.

Po të paralajmëroj, nëse shërohesh do të thotë se ti nuk mund të mbash më mëri. Disa besimtarë nuk mund ta durojnë një mendim të tillë; ata duan të mbajnë mëri, të grinden dhe të mos harrojnë kurrë. Do jetë kjo zgjedhja jote?

Nuk do ishte diçka e rrallë nëse do zgjidhje të urrejtjen në vënd të shërimit.

Një kthim në pafajësi! A është e mundshme kjo gjë? Nëse po, mund ta përballosh ti!? Nëse vazhdon të fajësosh të tjerët, jo. Nëse vazhdon të rijetosh kujtimet, jo.

_Por unë humba gjithçka në këtë kryqëzim!_

Po kështu edhe shumë të tjerë. Jetë, shërbime, organizata. Kisha të ndryshme janë shkatërruar. Familje janë copëtuar. Shkatërrimi ka qenë total, i plotë. Por çështja nuk është kjo.

Çështja është: Dëshiron ta vendosësh këtë kryqëzim prapa teje? A ke dëshirë ta shohësh këtë kryqëzim si një eksperiencë të nevojshme dhe të bukur, qëllimi i të cilit është që të të sjellë ty jetë dhe dritë? Apo preferon të mjekosh plagën? A është zgjedhja jote të jetosh përgjithmonë në këtë hije të errët vdekje?

Ti....je....kryqëzuar nga një plan, leje dhe nga preferim. Ti je kryqëzuar nga vullneti i Perëndisë.

Vetëm Ai është personi me të cilin mund të kesh paqe.

Të falësh Perëndinë nuk është e lehtë. Duke mos parë asnjë arsye dukshme për të gjithë këtë që po të ndodh dhe megjithatë, ta pranosh. Të shohësh atë që nuk shihet nuk është e lehtë....por e nevojshme.

----------


## marcus1

> Po a i pergjigjet ky artikull disa pyetjeve qe kane te bejne me mentalitetin tipik qe perdorin protestantet kunder doktrines kishtare se shpetimi eshte nje proces?
> 
> Evangjeliste, si Liveini, thone se Shpetimi u krye ne Kryq nje here e pergjithmone. Nga ky fakt i vertete, keta nxjerrin konkluzionin e gabuar se te krishteret e marrin nje here e pergjithmone kete shpetim diten kur ata pranojne Krishtin me zemer, edhe se ky shpetim nuk humbet me, se te krishteret jane te shenjte-ruar.
> 
> 
> Per keta, koncepte kishtare se te krishteret jane te shpetuarit qe ecin ne nje proces shpetimi te perditshem qe perfundon me vdekjen fizike, nuk ka kuptim.


Seminarist, qëlloi që në kohën që po lexoja shkrimin tënd të ishte edhe një vëlla dhe një motër në Krisht (evangjelistë) që lexuan këtë pjesën që të kam cituar më sipër. Sapo e lexuan ata të dhanë të drejtë ty dhe më kundërshtuan mua për faktin se unë besoj se shpëtimi nuk humbet. Siç e kupton këta kishin besimin se shpëtimi mund të humbasë. 

Por ajo që doja të thoja unë ishte se ata nuk kuptuan nga fjalët e mësipërme të tua se juve ortodoksët nuk keni sigurinë e shpëtimit. Fakti që juve nuk e dini nëse jeni të shpëtuar apo jo në këto momente që po flasim, tregon se çfarëdo lloj bisedimi mbi temën e shpëtimit do jetë i kotë. Nëse nuk vihet themeli i sigurisë e të qenit i shpëtuar, nuk ja vlen të diskutojmë. Fakti që ti nuk e di këtë gjë, tregon se ti nuk ja ke haberin se çfarë është shpëtimi.




> Mirepo ky mentalitet i ketyre evangjelisteve bie per ironi te tyren ne kontradikte me vete kete shkrim me siper!
> 
> Nqs Ati i ka kryqezuar nje here e mire te krishteret diten qe ata pranuan Krishtin, i ka shpetuar e shenjteruar ata, atehere pse i dergoka prape te tilla kryqe, madje me ane te vete krishtereve? Pse i duhet nje te shpetuari,  nje here e mire, thyerja? Mos valle ka ende dicka ne te e cila duhet shenjteruar, apo persorur ne shenjteri? Nqs po, a nuk do te thote kjo se persosja ne shenjteri eshte nje proces qe fillon qe nga dita pranimit te Krishtit (pagezimit)?
> Por nqs eshte nje proces, a nuk ekziston rreziku se procesi eshte nje pergjegjesi qe nenkupton qendrim ne te, ndryshe ekziston edhe rreziku i mosplotesimit te tij?


Mentaliteti ynë nuk bie aspak në kundërshtim me këtë shkrim. Por ti nuk mund t'i kuptosh këto gjëra. Kisha, siç e kam thënë më parë është e përbërë vetëm nga të shpëtuarit. Nëse dikush nuk është i shpëtuar, ai nuk është pjesë e Kishës së Tij. Por siç të thashë ne nuk mund të diskutojmë bashkë mbi këtë temë pa sqaruar çështjen e shpëtimit në këto momente.  Juve luftoni, përpiqeni, bëni vepra për ta fituar shpëtimin, jo për ta mbajtur siç thua ti, pasi po të ishte për ta mbajtur, juve do e dinit se e keni shpëtimin. Por fakti se nuk i je përgjigjur as edhe një herë kësaj pyetje, nën pretekstin se është personale, fakti se për ju është skandal të quash një vëlla të shenjtë, (gjë që është më se e qartë në bibël, shumë, shumë, shumë më e qartë se mrekullitë me anë të peshqirave) tregon se juve përpiqeni për ta fituar dhe jo për ta mbajtur këtë shpëtim. Por kjo është blasfemia më e madhe ndaj kryqit.









> Pa fjale, ne dolem tek doktrina kishtare se shpetimi eshte nje proces, ne te cilin i krishteri ka pjesen e vete te pergjegjesise te te qendruarit ne te. Kjo presupozon nje jete reale me fruta frymore, qe jane veprat etij, *per te cilat Zoti do ta gjykoje Diten e Gjykimit*.


Shkurt ju nuk dini se si po ecni. Juve do ta merrni vesh vetëm kur të dilin para gjykimit të tillë. Pra për ju nuk egziston shpresa. Ju ecni si të verbër, pa e ditur se çfarë do ndodhë me ju. Kjo tregon qartë se ju mundoheni ta blini atë që ju është dhënë falas, shpëtimin, me veprat e tua. Kjo vjen në kundërshtim me shkrimin tim të mësipërm drejtuar Matrix, se ne jemi thirrur të bëjmë vepra, por vepra të cilat i bën Ai dhe jo ne, dhe këto vepra bëhen kur ne mund të thyhemi me anë të Kryqit. 

Pra di duhet të kuptosh se qëllimi i kryqit është që Krishti që banon në ne të dalë me bollëk, në mënyrë që ta shohin edhe të tjerët veprën e shpëtimit që ai ka bërë më përpara në ne.













> Tjeter, kam nje verejtje per Liveinin, kur thote se _Fetarët, të Premten e madhe vajtojnë për vdekjen e Krishtit. Ata madje akuzojnë rëndë ata persona që e kryqëzuan Krishitn. Por fetarët nuk mund të kuptojnë dot se kjo vdekje mizore erdhi nga një Atë plot dashuri._
> 
> 
> 
> Ky eshte nje keqkuptim. Ne radhe te pare Pali thote qarte 1 Kor 2:8 _ të cilën asnjë nga pushtetarët e kësaj kohe nuk e ka njohur; sepse, po ta kishin njohur, nuk do të kishin kryqëzuar Zotin e lavdisë._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ky varg e te tjera, tregojne qarte se Kryqezimi, edhe pse u perdor nga Ati per Lavdi te Tij, nuk do te thote se ne ate akt nuk u perfshi, persa i perket njerezve edhe djallit, xhelozia, smira, arroganca, pabesia, fatkeqsia*.


Jam plotësisht dakort. Sigurisht që u përfshinë xhelozia, smira, arroganca, pabesia fatkeqësia e të tjera, por këto gjëra i përdori Ati dhe i përdor që ne të rritemi në Të. (pra ne jemi të lindur në Të, ne duhet tashmë të rritemi.)

----------


## Seminarist

> Por ajo që doja të thoja unë ishte se ata nuk kuptuan nga fjalët e mësipërme të tua se juve ortodoksët nuk keni sigurinë e shpëtimit. *Fakti që juve nuk e dini nëse jeni të shpëtuar apo jo në këto momente që po flasim, tregon se çfarëdo lloj bisedimi mbi temën e shpëtimit do jetë i kotë*. Nëse nuk vihet themeli i sigurisë e të qenit i shpëtuar, nuk ja vlen të diskutojmë. Fakti që ti nuk e di këtë gjë, tregon se ti nuk ja ke haberin se çfarë është shpëtimi.



A duan komente valle keto lloj mentalitetesh?! Nuk besoj. Ja konkluzionet:


Shpetimi nuk ka per baze thjesht besimin ne thirrjen e Zotit, por garancine ne je i shpetuar njehere e mire!


Pa kete themel sigurie, pra nuk mund te kihet besim ne asnje thirrje te Zotit, madje zoti nuk mund te flase fare mbi shpetimin.

----------


## marcus1

> Juve luftoni, përpiqeni, bëni vepra për ta fituar shpëtimin, *jo për ta mbajtur siç thua ti, pasi po të ishte për ta mbajtur, juve do e dinit se e keni shpëtimin.* Por fakti se nuk i je përgjigjur as edhe një herë kësaj pyetje, nën pretekstin se është personale, *fakti se për ju është skandal të quash një vëlla të shenjtë, (gjë që është më se e qartë në bibël, shumë, shumë, shumë më e qartë se mrekullitë me anë të peshqirave) tregon se juve përpiqeni për ta fituar dhe jo për ta mbajtur këtë shpëtim.* Por kjo është blasfemia më e madhe ndaj kryqit.


Mund të komentosh edhe mbi këtë shkrim?

----------

